# ruger 10/22



## bigbillbass (Mar 14, 2006)

im looking to either buy a new 10/22 and customizing it, or to just start at the ground up. which do you think is the better option? how much for a brand new 10/22?


----------



## aylor70 (Jan 2, 2006)

By ground up i assume you mean just buy the parts? Well, buy the gun, its cheaper. A new reciever will be like 150, and a new bolt assembly is about the same, thats 300 right there and you can get the whole gun for about 150-200. Buy the gun and add on, it will save you money and headaches.


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

I agree, but you really don't need to buy new, get a good used 10/22, the only thing that will be stock in the end is the top half of the reciever anyway. As long as it has a good solid reciever and a good bolt forget about the rest. If you are like me you will even change the entire trigger group, and replace it with a volquartsen.


----------



## bigbillbass (Mar 14, 2006)

but to replace the internals all i would have to buy is the bolt assembly and the trigger assembly right? or is there more that i need to buy

this is all i currently know what i have to buy if i want a custom gun
stock/ receiver
barrel
trigger assembly
clip
bolt assembly

what else to i need to buy?

i really want to make it custom so i think i ill buy the parts and assemble them myself this will be the first time ive done this and i think it will be interesting


----------



## Dave_w (May 25, 2005)

Oh, you're heading down the long and painful path of the custom 10/22 nut. Kiss your life goodbye...

...hi, my name is Dave, and it's been seven days since I last bought a part for my 10/22, sixty days since I last bought a gun to build up...

...if you really want to get into custom 10/22s, check out rimfirecentral.com. These guys are SERIOUS about their Rugers. They divide their forum into "Ruger 10/22" and "other guns".

My advice...get a used el cheapo base model: sport barrel, standard stock, standard trigger. Shoot it until you figure out what you hate. Read up on what replacing each part does for you. You'll probly want to do a very simple barrel/stock swap early, since it makes an immediate visual change, but I'd urge you to replace the trigger group at the same time (trick trigger = best accuracy bang for the buck), if you feel comfortable doing it.


----------



## bigbillbass (Mar 14, 2006)

well i was lookin in the local paper and some guy has two used 10/22's for sale sounds like one of them has been a little modded out only thing is that i am left handed so i need to fin d onr that is a left hand receiver or does it matter?


----------



## Dave_w (May 25, 2005)

You'll want a left-handed receiver for two reasons. One, ejected brass will be flying in your face and hitting your right arm a lot. You can remedy that with a commercially-available brass catcher or a homemade one (rimfirecentral.com has instructions for a good one; simply bend a wire aquarium fish net so it fits over the receiver and under the scope).

Second, the ejection port and action handle will be on the wrong side. Chambering a round will be a little trickier, as you'll have to take your right arm off the foregrip and bring it back, requiring you to lift the rifle with your left arm. That'll be more work than it sounds, because you'll be tilting the entire weight of the rifle from the back. Oh, and the safety will be on the wrong side.

Me, I'd get a stock gun, used or not. If you're interested in the process of customizing the rifle to your tastes, you'll want to swap out a bunch of the other guy's parts, which you paid extra to get. And getting a feel for the gun in stock condition gives you an idea of what's really worth changing.

If you're a member of a range or a club, chances are someone has a 10/22 they're looking to get rid of. Ask around, stick a note up on the bulletin board, and see what turns up. Your local gun shop is also probably home to a number of hangers-on that damn near live at the place, in addition to the nutters that actually work there. Just watch what kind of a price they're asking for.


----------



## bigbillbass (Mar 14, 2006)

as for stocks and receivers can anyone gimme a list of companies that sell left handed stocks and receivers

thanx


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

> but to replace the internals all i would have to buy is the bolt assembly and the trigger assembly right? or is there more that i need to buy
> 
> this is all i currently know what i have to buy if i want a custom gun
> stock/ receiver
> ...


No all you really need is the stripped reciever. If you go as crazy as I did you will put in the entire volqaurtsen trigger group and replace every part in the bolt with an assortment of clarke, volquartsen, and power custom parts. When you get done you will have a SWEET rifle with a trigger pull of a little under 3/4 pound with NO creep. Of course the finished product will cost more than 2 or maybe even 3 ready to go target rifles built by Ruger, but its not fun unless you built it.

Ruger will sell a brand new stripped reciever for $37.50, just ask your dealer to order one for you.


----------

